# [gelöst] layman Overlay + lokales Overlay

## Fijoldar

Hallo,

ich habe hier ein kleines Problem. Ich möchte sowohl ein lokales Overlay nutzen als auch mit layman welche einbinden. Leider funktionieren seit ich in meine make.conf

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/overlay ${PORTDIR}"
```

eingefügt habe, die Overlays mit layman nicht mehr, d.h. ein eix-sync liefert mir nur

```
 [...]

 * Starte eix-update

Lese Portage-Konfiguration...

Erzeuge Datenkbank (/var/cache/eix/portage.eix) ...

[0] "gentoo" /usr/portage/ (Cache: metadata-md5-or-flat)

     Lese Category 159|159 (100%) Fertig                

[1] "lokal" /usr/local/portage/overlay (Cache: parse|ebuild*#metadata-md5#metadata-flat#assign)

     Lese Category 159|159 (100%) Fertig       

Maskiere Pakete...

Berechne Hash-Tabellen...

Schreibe Datenbankfile /var/cache/eix/portage.eix...

Datenbank enthält 16321 Pakete in 159 Kategorien.

 * Starte eix-diff

Vergleiche Datenbanken (16321 -> 16321 Pakete)

 * Benötigte Zeit:

    33 Sekunden für syncen

     8 Sekunden für eix-update

     2 Sekunden für eix-diff

    43 Sekunden insgesamt

```

Dabei habe ich noch 2 Overlay mit layman eingebunden:

```
$ layman -l

 * elementary              [Git       ] (git://github.com/pimvullers/elementary.git                     )

 * steam                     [Git       ] (git://github.com/anyc/steam-overlay.git                         )

```

Meine make.conf sieht folgendermaßen aus:

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="-bindist kde qt4 mmx sse sse2 opengl X lcdfilter truetype alsa -bluetooth dvb udev networkmanager"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

LINGUAS="de"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

INPUT_DEVICE="evdev"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7"

USE_PYTHON="2.7"

source /var/lib/layman/make.conf

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/overlay ${PORTDIR}"

```

Ich habe versucht, etwas darüber in den Gentoo Wikis und Dokumentationen zu finden, allerdings habe ich noch nichts passendes gefunden.

Was mache ich falsch? Wäre für einen Schubs in die richtige Richtung dankbar  :Smile: 

Gruß

Fijoldar

EDIT: Ups, habe den Fehler gerade selbst gefunden. Der Eintrag muss natürlich so lauten:  *Quote:*   

> PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/overlay ${PORTDIR_OVERLAY}"

 . Entschuldigt bitte diesen unnötigen Thread.

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich finde den Thread nicht unnötig, denn da weiss ich beim nächsten mal wenigstens, wo ich suchen kann, wenn ich ein ähnliches Problem habe.  :Smile: 

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo Fijoldar,

eine weitere Alternative ist das du

source /var/lib/layman/make.conf

unter bzw nach

PORTDIR_OVERLAY

setzt.

In deinen Beispiel also etwa 

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/overlay"

source /var/lib/layman/make.conf
```

Aber tröste dich, da sind schon einige Leute drüber gestolpert  :Wink: 

----------

## Fijoldar

Das mit der Reihenfolge ist ja interessant. Vielen Dank! Ich wusste bis eben noch gar nicht, dass es da auch auf die Reihenfolge ankommt. Man lernt immer wieder mal etwas dazu. Ein Gentoo ist irgendwie schon was tolles  :Wink: .

----------

## bell

Ich habe es wie folgt gelöst:

```
source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="

/usr/local/crossdev-overlay

$PORTDIR_OVERLAY

/usr/local/overlay

"
```

Damit kann ich auch die "Rangfolge" zwischen den Overlays bestimmen. Crossdev immer vorne und lokal immer zum schluss...

----------

